# The Vault - Current Status in 2018?



## ForEver2016

We just started building our Disney movie collection. Of course, a lot of my favorites are currently in the vault. Here is a list of the movies that are currently in the vault (as far as I can tell. I may be missing some):

- Fantasia
- Cinderella
- Sleeping Beauty
- Peter Pan 
- 101 Dalmatians
- Jungle Book
- The Little Mermaid
- Aladdin 

So, my question is two-fold:
1. Does anyone know the release dates for any of the above? Any of these coming out in 2018?
2. Are there any movies out currently that are going into the vault in 2018 that I should be sure to get now? 

Thanks!!


----------



## siskaren

A lot of these just recently went back in the vault (Aladdin, Little Mermaid, Cinderella, 101 Dalmatians, Sleeping Beauty, Jungle Book), so it may be a while before they come back out again. I don't know how soon they might be going back in the vault, but ones that are currently out that will definitely going back at some point are Snow White, Pinocchio, Beauty and the Beast (animated), Bambi, and The Lion King. Snow White has been out the longest (2 years), so my guess is that that's the next one to go back in. It's not on your list, but Lady and the Tramp is coming out of the vault on February 27.


----------



## ForEver2016

Oh man, looks like I just missed some of my favorites!! Do they typically put a bunch of movies in the vault at the same time? That seems like a lot at once!


----------



## siskaren

No, when I said recently, I meant within the last 2 years. I know Aladdin was last year, and I think 101 Dalmatians was too. I think the others were from 2016, but not all at once.


----------



## ForEver2016

siskaren said:


> No, when I said recently, I meant within the last 2 years. I know Aladdin was last year, and I think 101 Dalmatians was too. I think the others were from 2016, but not all at once.


Gotcha, thanks for the info!!


----------



## Grace_face90

You can still get The Jungle Book, Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid, and Cinderella if you join and collect Disney Movie Rewards. They're still available there.


----------



## siskaren

speeb said:


> Do these typically come with digital copies?



It's pretty rare these days when blu-rays come out without them, and definitely anything coming out of the vault the last few years has had them.


----------



## speeb

siskaren said:


> It's pretty rare these days when blu-rays come out without them, and definitely anything coming out of the vault the last few years has had them.



Right, just wondering specifically about the DMC copies. I might need to look into it again!


----------



## siskaren

speeb said:


> Right, just wondering specifically about the DMC copies. I might need to look into it again!



What they sell on DMC isn't different from what you can buy from anywhere else.


----------



## maverik85

Another option is to look at second hand stores that buy movies from people. I've gotten a lot from them before if something I want can't be found in stores or its jstu a lot cheaper there.


----------



## shanstan

speeb said:


> Do these typically come with digital copies?


Yes, many of them do, even the "free" ones you get when you sign up. I have almost all my movies on digital as well.


----------



## Anon7900

shanstan said:


> If you sign up for the Disney Movie Club, many of these features are available to purchase for members. I just got Aladdin, Peter Pan (is coming out for members soon, so I pre-ordered one), Lady and the Tramp. Many others are also available for purchase at a discount when accompanied by a regularly priced purchase. I joined with a promo code that allowed me to get 7 movies for $5.00 or something like that and I only had to buy 3 movies at regular price within 2 years and I've already done that and then some! They send you a feature movie notice each month by email and regular mail that you have to accept or decline within 2 weeks otherwise it will be sent to you automatically. If you use this link, I'll get referral points  http://fbuy.me/hF_zk. You will get 5 movies for $1 when you sign up.
> 
> This is how I'm building my movie collection that I hope my little one will someday love!


Hi! Did you get Aladdin or Aladdin 2/3? I couldn’t find Aladdin at DMC even in April! If regular Aladdin, which version? I do see 2 and 3 on there. Thank you for your time!


----------



## shanstan

Anon7900 said:


> Hi! Did you get Aladdin or Aladdin 2/3? I couldn’t find Aladdin at DMC even in April! If regular Aladdin, which version? I do see 2 and 3 on there. Thank you for your time!


I have Alladin and I got it last year from the movie club when I signed up but I don’t think it’s available anymore. 2/3 are available in a blu ray/dvd/digital combo


----------



## shanstan

shanstan said:


> I have Alladin and I got it last year from the movie club when I signed up but I don’t think it’s available anymore. 2/3 are available in a blu ray/dvd/digital combo


Most of the movies have digital copies through the movie club. You can also preorder new releases, like black panther and incredibles 2 that just came out in theaters.


----------



## Pmlocke

I'm going to do my annual rant about Song of the South.  Was able to get a DVD of the movie in England.  Great movie.  Time to revisit their policy regarding this film.


----------



## AurumPunzel

Pmlocke said:


> I'm going to do my annual rant about Song of the South.  Was able to get a DVD of the movie in England.  Great movie.  Time to revisit their policy regarding this film.


Seconded. When I went to the Disney Store in Times Square back in March, they were playing Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Da all over the tannoy and even one of the CMs I chatted with acknowledged the presence of Song of the South, and we got chatting about it.


----------



## TrueNorthDisney

The Disney movie club and Disney movie rewards have quite a few in the vault titles.


----------



## carlypaigesmom

Any ideas what will be released from the vault in 2019?


----------

